# Alternate air source?



## SCBrian (Oct 31, 2006)

OK, hows this. I've looked at most of the animated props here and about, and all have 2 things in common. Either they are motor driven or air driven. Many of the props I like are air driven cylinders. Now as we do have an air tank available, I could only buy a hundred feet or so of hose, etc. But has anyone done any research into alternate air supplies? One of my other hobbies is paintball and I have a ready supply of Co2. One 20 oz tank holds appx 180 scf of co2 at 15psi. Has anyone done any displays/props using this as an air source? Thoughts or concerns?


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I have an extra air tank attached to me grave jumper. I have it there so the air compressor does not have to run each time I fire the piston. The only problem I could see with CO2 (except the cost) is that eventually the tank runs outand you would have to have another in the wings. You could do the same with air tanks and change em out as needed. I think the only advantage to air is that (once you have a compressor) it is free.


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

Can't see any problem with using a paint ball take. it all depends on how large the cylinder is too as to how much "air" it will need. i had thought of using canned airbrush propellant from a hobby shop/craft store. but have never tried it....yet.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

one thing ive read about is when a tot steps on something, like a board, something like a pump pushes air out a tube powering a very light weight prop...and its timed perfect

dno though, im yet to try it


----------



## SCBrian (Oct 31, 2006)

There is a popup i'm thinking of putting together, and the power cord or air hose would ruin the surprise. So I got to thinking about an 'on board' air supply. I think the tank would fit the bill, I just gotta work out all the details. Have to run 2 regulators to it, and an expansion chamber. The output on co2 is usually 800 psi +/- I can reg it down to about 50-100 with paintball regs, then a standard air reg to drop it to the 20 or so I'll need. The expansion chamber is to ensure no liquid gets into the cylinders. Has anyone tried anything like this?


----------

